# Whats my little pencil for



## Cuchilo (5 Feb 2014)

Sounds wrong  But a little pencil has appeared under my user name on the left there
< ------------ Whats that all about ?


----------



## Spinney (5 Feb 2014)

I haven't got one!


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Feb 2014)

You can borrow mine for a bit if you like .



I want it back though


----------



## Spinney (5 Feb 2014)

Ah - it is supposed to show you are the thread starter - something Shaun is experimenting with.
Does it only appear on threads you have started?
I think the idea is that several pages into a thread, folks can still see who the OP was.


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Feb 2014)

ooooooo I will check .


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Feb 2014)

Oh you are one smart cookie Spinney ! No wonder youre a mod


----------



## Spinney (5 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Oh you are one smart cookie Spinney ! No wonder youre a mod



I'd like to take the kudos, but just after I read your message I read one from Shaun to the mods explaining what the little pencil was for!


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Feb 2014)

Delete the above a replace with " Yeah I know "


----------



## jay clock (5 Feb 2014)

I thought it meant you worked at Ikea?


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Feb 2014)

I am proud to say I have never set foot in the place


----------



## Peteaud (5 Feb 2014)

Perhaps CC is being sponsored by Argos


----------



## ScotiaLass (5 Feb 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Perhaps CC is being sponsored by Argos


Or a bookies?


----------



## coffeejo (5 Feb 2014)

I thought it meant the person had recently edited their status or something. 

The convention on blogs etc is for the author's avatar etc to have a different border colour and background.


----------



## Spinney (5 Feb 2014)

coffeejo said:


> I thought it meant the person had recently edited their status or something.
> 
> The convention on blogs etc is for the author's avatar etc to have a different border colour and background.


I think Shaun is looking at different ways of doing it - the pencil was just the easy option to make sure it didn't mess up page loading times (or summat!)


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Feb 2014)

I like the pencil , keep the pencil I say


----------



## Haitch (5 Feb 2014)

Pencil is derived from the Latin for little penis, or so I once read.


----------



## ayceejay (5 Feb 2014)

So will the pencil come in different colours in the future depending on how much lead is left in it?


----------



## young Ed (5 Feb 2014)

ayceejay said:


> So will the pencil come in different colours in the future depending on how much lead is left in it?


i can only post a certain number of times in a thread?! i created this is outrageous! it could be a real problem for me, i am a real postaholic!  
Cheers Ed


----------



## coffeejo (5 Feb 2014)

Hmm, all participants in conversations get the pencil symbol, regardless of who started it.


----------



## young Ed (5 Feb 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Hmm, all participants in conversations get the pencil symbol, regardless of who started it.


no only OP
Cheers Ed


----------



## coffeejo (5 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> no only OP
> Cheers Ed


Re-read my post.


----------



## young Ed (5 Feb 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Re-read my post.


sorry english is a confusing language are you say re-read my post as an imperative or a past tense phrase?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> sorry english is a confusing language are you say re-read my post as an imperative or a past tense phrase?
> Cheers Ed


In a private conversation on CC all participants (not only the conversation starter) get the pencil: @coffeejo and I know this because we are having a private conversation about you being such a smart chap


----------



## potsy (5 Feb 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> In a private conversation on CC all participants (not only the conversation starter) get the pencil: @coffeejo and I know this because we are having a private conversation about you being such a smart chap


But who started it?


----------



## Shaun (5 Feb 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> In a private conversation on CC all participants (not only the conversation starter) get the pencil: @coffeejo and I know this because we are having a private conversation about you being such a smart chap



Interesting - I'll have to review the code. Thanks.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I am proud to say I have never set foot in the place


 I would like to do an Italian Job style chase around Ikea on bikes


----------



## Shaun (5 Feb 2014)

Shaun said:


> Interesting - I'll have to review the code. Thanks.



... and on review, there's no way around it as the code stands, so I'll have to have a rethink about how to style it and revisit it later.


----------



## young Ed (5 Feb 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I would like to do an Italian Job style chase around Ikea on bikes


sounds like fun lets decide an ikea store and then do it in the dead of night!  bit like the top gear thing where one proffesional trials motorbike rider was aginst a couple of free runners raceing through a shut down BT building

Cheers Ed


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Feb 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I would like to do an Italian Job style chase around Ikea on bikes


Im up for that ! But you do know they will ban us right ?
Trust me , im already banned from Toys R Us


----------



## buggi (5 Feb 2014)

i haven't even got any smilies  i only know how to do a sad and happy face


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Feb 2014)

buggi said:


> i haven't even got any smilies  i only know how to do a sad and happy face


They are at the top of the "write your reply" box . There is a smiley face , click on that and you get loads to use wooooohoooooo


----------



## buggi (5 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> They are at the top of the "write your reply" box . There is a smiley face , click on that and you get loads to use wooooohoooooo


no they're not, mine have disappeared. even when i go to more options still no smileys  they are only there when I log on using my phone


----------



## Shaun (6 Feb 2014)

buggi said:


> no they're not, mine have disappeared. even when i go to more options still no smileys  they are only there when I log on using my phone



Do you see a link at the bottom left of the editor window _Use Rich Text Editor_? If so, click it to get the toolbar and smilies back. If not, check to see if you have javascript enabled for your browser - you need it for the editor tools. 

Also try a forced refresh CTRL + F5 - should reload everything from the server and may fix it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## buggi (6 Feb 2014)

Shaun said:


> Do you see a link at the bottom left of the editor window _Use Rich Text Editor_? If so, click it to get the toolbar and smilies back. If not, check to see if you have javascript enabled for your browser - you need it for the editor tools.
> 
> Also try a forced refresh CTRL + F5 - should reload everything from the server and may fix it.
> 
> ...


 ok I'll try it when I'm not on my phone. Cheers


----------



## Cuchilo (6 Feb 2014)

Ok , WHO has stolen my pencil !


----------



## buggi (8 Feb 2014)

Shaun said:


> Do you see a link at the bottom left of the editor window _Use Rich Text Editor_? If so, click it to get the toolbar and smilies back. If not, check to see if you have javascript enabled for your browser - you need it for the editor tools.
> 
> Also try a forced refresh CTRL + F5 - should reload everything from the server and may fix it.
> 
> ...


Erm... where is the editor window and how do i do the javascript thingy?


----------



## coffeejo (8 Feb 2014)

buggi said:


> Erm... where is the editor window and how do i do the javascript thingy?


----------



## buggi (8 Feb 2014)

coffeejo said:


> View attachment 37724


That's why i can't find it... i haven't got that whole tool bar  I just have the box to write in. It's soooo depressing not having any smilies


----------



## young Ed (8 Feb 2014)

buggi said:


> That's why i can't find it... i haven't got that whole tool bar  I just have the box to write in. It's soooo depressing not having any smilies


 just put : D or : ( or : tongue : or  etc
Cheers Ed


----------



## buggi (8 Feb 2014)

i can do   :'( and  but i can't do anything else 

Edit: can't even do the crying smilie!!


----------



## young Ed (8 Feb 2014)

buggi said:


> i can do   :'( and  but i can't do anything else
> 
> Edit: can't even do the crying smilie!!


what about 
Cheers Ed


----------



## potsy (8 Feb 2014)

Have you got this style of reply box buggi?


----------



## buggi (8 Feb 2014)

potsy said:


> Have you got this style of reply box buggi?
> 
> View attachment 37756


yes but it doesn't say that bit underneath about using rich editor text


----------



## potsy (8 Feb 2014)

buggi said:


> yes but it doesn't say that bit underneath about using rich editor text


I'd try a different browser, maybe Chrome or Firefox (no smilies in sympathy)


----------



## buggi (8 Feb 2014)

potsy said:


> I'd try a different browser, maybe Chrome or Firefox (no smilies in sympathy)


Hurrah!!!! Thank you Potsy 

@young Ed


----------



## young Ed (9 Feb 2014)

buggi said:


> Hurrah!!!! Thank you Potsy
> 
> @young Ed


Now you have the most import and ones  
Always happy to be a ba**are and take the pi**! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (9 Feb 2014)

What browser were you using when it didn't work?
Cheers Ed


----------



## buggi (9 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> What browser were you using when it didn't work?
> Cheers Ed


just the normal internet explorer. I switched to chrome


----------



## young Ed (9 Feb 2014)

buggi said:


> just the normal internet explorer. I switched to chrome


you ought to know the using IE is one of the deadly sins! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## LARForward (20 Mar 2014)

I don't seem to have one :/


----------



## Spinney (20 Mar 2014)

LARForward said:


> I don't seem to have one :/


No-one has any more - it was an experiment that Shaun was doing to identify the person who started a particular thread.


----------



## young Ed (20 Mar 2014)

Spinney said:


> No-one has any more - it was an experiment that Shaun was doing to identify the person who started a particular thread.


i liked it!  so if @Shaun you are considering it i think you should bring it back! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Shaun (21 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> i liked it!  so if @Shaun you are considering it i think you should bring it back!
> Cheers Ed



Unfortunately it didn't work as intended so had to be shelved (for now at least); specifically, it made every poster in a conversation into the author - most confusing!


----------

